# M3 Reproduction Wheels



## jaryl (Nov 11, 2002)

Hi, 

Anyone know anything or has a set of 18" M3 Reproduction Wheels? Are they any good? 

I seen them online and they are like $700 for a set of 4 rims. I am seriously considering them and would like to know if anyone has any experience with them. 

Thanks.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

You definately get what you pay for... for $700 you shouldn't expect top notch wheels. If you are okay with this, then go for it. Keep in mind that the rear size will not fit, if they are actually in M3 size.


----------



## Polle325 (Apr 22, 2002)

Just make sure you get two times the front set. A friend of mine did it like that, and I must admit it looks gorgeous. The only negative thing about non-BMW M3 wheels is that they're very volnurable to scrathes and they tend to lose their smoked colour after a while.


Greets


----------

